# Hard water spots on glass block



## hardwoodboss (Nov 26, 2010)

I had to remove a glass block wall so I can rebuild a damaged shower pan.
The blocks have what looks like hard water spots. I tried cleaning with vinegar, scum-away (purchased at trade show), Spot-x, goof off, even tried oven cleaner. There wasn't even any improvement. These are 4 x 8 Wick blocks. I would like to save them as there is another wall in the same bathroom with same block. Wick no longer makes 4 x 8 end blocks, only 8 x 8.
Thanks


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You try CLR?


----------



## hardwoodboss (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes. CLR produced the same results. = 0


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

How about muriatic acid & 0000# steel wool. If you have not used this before BE CAREFUL. Well vented, gloves, goggles etc. Also commercial glass shops have a polishing compound they use. A friend at the shop gives me some when I need it.


----------



## hardwoodboss (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tip with muratic acid. I was concerned that the acid might etch the block. would soaking in a 50/50 solution be advisable or just apply the liquid and clean with cloth.


----------



## hardwoodboss (Nov 26, 2010)

*Im Scr ewed*

Soaked a block in a 70% Meritac acid / 30% water. Scrubbed with an bathroom scrubbing pad. Let dry and washed with soap and water. nothing doing  looks the same. Next tried buffing in Turtle wax cleaning compound. Same results.

I now think the hard water (after 7 years) has etched the block beyond repair. :furious:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

hardwoodboss said:


> ...I now think the hard water (after 7 years) has etched the block beyond repair. :furious:...


Yes, that is what has happened. As a last resort, since you can't ruin them, is the polishing compound. Good Luck.


----------



## hardwoodboss (Nov 26, 2010)

Do you think I can give them to some one for target practicearty:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

hardwoodboss said:


> Do you think I can give them to some one for target practicearty:


Ya, if they use a big enough gun:2guns::gun_bandana::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Try a glass scratch removing polishing kit. With a powered polisher it could take less than 20-30 mins for a normal size shower.


----------



## hardwoodboss (Nov 26, 2010)

*good idea*

Great, I'll try that.

Where would you purchase this polishing kit?


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, dumb as it sounds, try WD-40. Sure seems to work on alot of stuff to remove stains, etc.


----------



## hardwoodboss (Nov 26, 2010)

*Wd 40*

I just happen to have some WD 40 in the garage, so I jumped up, sprayed the block and rubbed like crazy. I didn,t work :no: but I now smell like a can of sewing machine oil.

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

hardwoodboss said:


> Thanks for the tip with muratic acid. I was concerned that the acid might etch the block. would soaking in a 50/50 solution be advisable or just apply the liquid and clean with cloth.


HCL won't dissolve glass, so you're fine. The only one I can think of that will is Hydrofluoric, however while there are other acids that will as well, they aren't available at your local hardware store 

I've read that sometimes the metals in hard water deposits bond with glass leaving permanent stains, so you might be screwed. Best bet is to sand the block down and repolish, but that's a ton of work.


----------



## Brimar (Mar 31, 2010)

Use a product called Zaino, it's there clear-view glass polish. I had the worst water spots from acid rain on a truck I bought and was about to get new glass for it. I got this product from there website about $15 and WOW, it now looks like a new piece of glass.


----------



## Theophilus20 (May 19, 2010)

We had a Glass block partician that had "Permanent" waster spots on them.
I used toothpaste and a dremel with the cloth buffing wheels to get them out.
Before we finished, we broke out the 4 1/2 in angle grinder with a buffing wheel to quickly finish the job.
If you do this, you will have to do them all so they all look the same.
Another friend tried this in Portland after i told him about it. He said in his case, the glass block had a slight haze. But, he said, it was way better than the Obvious water spot look.

Try it in a small area and see if it polishes it out for you.


----------



## Big Rig (Feb 23, 2009)

Try "Nothin's Better" located via auto parts stores. Works incredibly.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Got one of these yet?


----------

